# 10 day old calf



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Tomorrow we are getting a 10 day old calf and I need a crash course. I usually learn best hands on and jump into things, but there are things I need to be prepared for right off the bat. We will be bottle feeding and have got milk replacer for him. Please inundate me with your collective knowledge

Things I need to know... 
how much and how often to feed? 
When to band (castrate)? 
When to disbud? What is the best method?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

@odieclark 
@Goat_Scout 
@Jessica84


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I haven’t had a bottle calf for a couple years, but at that age, I think we fed them 3 bottles a day (although you can do 2x per day, which is what most people do), offering 2-3 pints per feeding. Once they get to be 5-8 weeks old we’d move them to 2x per day and offer 1/2 gallon each time. But it really depends on how the calf is - if it will take more at a couple weeks old, then we give it to them. 
Where are you getting him from? If possible, ask the seller how much he’s getting and how often, so if you want to make any changes you can go about it slowly so as not to upset his stomach.

If you want to disbud, I’d do it now. Our vet uses an iron to do it, just like you do with goats. 
Or, you can wait until he’s 4-5 months old, at that age it works wonderfully, but the vet has to put them down, scoop the horn, and then cauterize the base. 

I’m not sure about the banding question, as our vets use the “cut and pull” method to remove the testicles.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, I read somewhere that a calf should be fed approximately 10% of his body weight per day. A quart of milk is about 2 pounds.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

We banded ours pretty early, I think it was with in a week of getting him. He was about that old to, as I recall.


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> I haven't had a bottle calf for a couple years, but at that age, I think we fed them 3 bottles a day (although you can do 2x per day, which is what most people do), offering 2-3 pints per feeding. Once they get to be 5-8 weeks old we'd move them to 2x per day and offer 1/2 gallon each time. But it really depends on how the calf is - if it will take more at a couple weeks old, then we give it to them.
> Where are you getting him from? If possible, ask the seller how much he's getting and how often, so if you want to make any changes you can go about it slowly so as not to upset his stomach.
> 
> If you want to disbud, I'd do it now. Our vet uses an iron to do it, just like you do with goats.
> ...


Thank you soooo much. 
I've read a couple places that the scoop and Cauterize method is the best. I just wasn't sure on timing. We can definitely wait till 4-5 months if that's the most effective method.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We band right away, which is late for you, but still possible. We have also castrated them. It depends on weather and conditions for us what procedure we use, as summer or wet times have added risk. Their first 24 hours they are a bit groggy and that makes it easier obviously, as they are less resistant.

Congratulations and Goid luck!

The bottle feeders will be easier to handle than those that stay on their mom though! He/They will come to you!


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, he's so cute! What breed?


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Awww, he's so cute! What breed?


He's a jersey x holstein and of course my hubby picked the cutest one they had.

The guy said they are feeding two 4 pint bottles two times a day, but he's really skinny and stumble-y so he's either younger or really was not getting the amount they said he was.


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

What supplements does he need?


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

What supplements does he need?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LaManchamaniac said:


> What supplements does he need?


I'm not sure on that question - we didn't give anything special to our bottle calves, not even grain, which most people give.

Jersey calves are usually long and delicate - they usually look too thin at that age, but that is how they are built. I've never had a Holstein so I don't know about them, but I'm sure they are much the same.

I'd slooooowly start giving him a little more milk per feeding. Is he your only calf?


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm not sure on that question - we didn't give anything special to our bottle calves, not even grain, which most people give.
> 
> Jersey calves are usually long and delicate - they usually look too thin at that age, but that is how they are built. I've never had a Holstein so I don't know about them, but I'm sure they are much the same.
> 
> I'd slooooowly start giving him a little more milk per feeding. Is he your only calf?


Well he definitely looks too skinny! Yes he's the only one.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, start feeding him some grain. If you haven’t already I have been told to give a handful twice a day and put some right in his mouth to give him a taste for it right away! Put some in a bucket or pan for him to learn to eat it.
Also put a calf energizer in his bottles. It’s a fat that will benefit him and give him energy! Most farm stores sell it


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Alright, here he is. We have been worried about him. He seems to have the calf version of FKS. We gave him supplements and he's finally being a bit playful. 















He's either younger than they claimed or malnourished or both. He's already looking soooo much better, but now he has a runny nose (sigh)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> He sure is cute!












Thank you! He loves chin scratches and cuddling with our Great Dane. They are the same size so I'm assuming he thinks the Dane is another calf.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

A friend gives his new calves power punch once a week from the farm store


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

He really is a cute calf, glad he's doing better.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How’s he doing? ♥


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

I wish I had better news but he’s scouring and pretty miserable. We are feeding the two bottles plus an electrolyte bottle and he’s on day three of getting calf scour bolus without much improvement.


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

I wish I had better news but he’s scouring and pretty miserable. We are feeding the two bottles plus an electrolyte bottle and he’s on day three of getting calf scour bolus without much improvement.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry he isn't doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have the poo tested for salmonella or e-coli ect.

What kind of bolus are you giving, what is it for?


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/oxy-500-calf-bolus-25-count?cm_vc=-10005
He's on these


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they didn't work, which they should of in a short amount of time, have a fecal done.
Tell the vet you already tried those. 
I believe he is too young yet for cocci and worms. Tell the vet the calves age too.
Or take the calf in to the vet, which I recommend.
Scours will kill the calf if it is not stopped soon.

Or it is feeding replacer by going by instructions.
Sometimes mixing it less strong helps.
In some circumstances.


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> If they didn't work, which they should of in a short amount of time, have a fecal done.
> Tell the vet you already tried those.
> I believe he is too young yet for cocci and worms. Tell the vet the calves age too.
> Or take the calf in to the vet, which I recommend.
> ...


The vet checked him for ecoli and salmonella and said nope on those. We took him on Monday, which was his second day of scouring.

She also said he was probably too young for cocci and she's the one that recommended the boluses. They've done nothing. So, we are kinda at a loss and thinking it's the food. 
Gonna get her another fecal to check for cocci because we just can't figure it out. 
Interestingly though he's still eating and drinking on his own free will even after 4 days of horrible diarrhea.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

What are the ingredients in his milk replacer? Have you tried LA 200, Spectogard, or eggs?


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Ranger1 said:


> What are the ingredients in his milk replacer? Have you tried LA 200, Spectogard, or eggs?


La 200 is oxytetracycline which is the same as the calf scour bolus he's been getting for 4 four days just a lower dose and injectable. Spectoguard is for e. Coli and the vet has confirmed he doesn't have that. They are going to do a more complete fecal at the university, but right now we still don't really have a cause. This is his milk replacer.. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-ultra-milk-replacer-25-lb

I'm considering taking him off milk completely and going to just electrolyte bottles. He's at about only eating half his bottle anyways. Thoughts?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I see. The milk replacer looks pretty good-no soy-so it shouldn’t be an issue there. Some people have good luck with putting a raw egg in every bottle... The other thing I’d recommend(how I just got my calf over the scours) is GI soother. You can buy it from Fir Meadow herbs, or make it yourself. It is 1 part each of ginger, slippery elm, cloves, and cinnamon, a 1/4 part cayenne. The herbs have to be medicinal grade though, and not just spices in your cupboard. I put 2 tsp in every bottle, along with probiotics and an egg, and he finally pulled through. (This was after other treatment such as Spectogard and electrolyes, etc.) 
I hope you and your vet figure out what’s going on, but in the meantime, I’d try the above, if you can get it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The milk replacer shouldn't be but the preservatives may be the problem.


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Update: 
Yesterday we started corid. Still no news from the vet, but we really have no other clue what it could be. Also, we switched him to whole milk( I know your shouldnt dramatically switch foods, but at this point he can’t really poop anymore then he already has been) well this afternoon he’s up and bouncing again. He also took TWO electro bottles. Hopefully things keep looking up


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Here he is today


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Hope you've finally gotten to the root of the problem. Pull through, cute little guy! You can do it!!


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Kath G. said:


> Hope you've finally gotten to the root of the problem. Pull through, cute little guy! You can do it!!


I feel really lucky that he's made it this long, but I really think it's because we noticed and started electrolytes immediately. We have been nothing less than aggressive with electrolytes and he's a fighter.


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

He really is a cute little stinker, lol. Makes me wanna get another couple of calves...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute! I hope he is doing better.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol the teeth crack me up!


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> He sure is cute! I hope he is doing better.


He's doing better. Still not 100%. I think two more days and his poop should be normal again or I can hope at least. His attitude has definitely perked.


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Lstein said:


> Lol the teeth crack me up!


Me too! He's such a dofus. He fits right in here


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How is he?


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

odieclark said:


> How is he?


He's doing really good. Still doesn't have normal poop, but he's being his spunky self again. His fecal came back good so it had to have been the food.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah!!! 

How great to hear, and he’s getting great love and attention!♥


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Walked around the corner this morning to a big “moooooo”. Nearly crapped my pants in surprise. He had never made a peep before but apparently I was late for breakfast.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes! He’s talking now and telling you he’s hungry! Anticipating-love it!!!

Great Progress!!!♥♥


----------



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Alright, how much should he be eating. He current getting two bottles or a full gallon of whole milk per day. I follow each feeding with a bottle of warm water because he acts starving and I figure water is always a plus. So he gets 1 bottle of milk and 1 bottle of water in the morning and at night. He’s aprx. 130lbs is that enough milk. He acts starving. All day he yells at me.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

LaManchamaniac said:


> is that enough milk


Kinda depends on what your game plan for feeding & harvesting him is, long term. Around here when people are planning on harvesting on the early side for rose veal or baby beef, they usually put more milk into them and hold off on or entirely forego grain. When a longer time frame is planned on, most start offering grain at two weeks or so, putting it at the bottom of the milk bucket or sticking a bit in their mouth at feeding time so they get accustomed to the feel/taste. In beef cattle, the little ones normally still nurse from mom until they're 5-6 months old, when they're old enough for their rumen to be fully operational; for most bottle calves, grain fills the gap from weaning until full rumen operation. The flora needed to digest grain are a much simpler subset of bacteria, and quicker to populate, than the flora necessary for a calf to self-sustain on grass.


----------

